# STOCKHOLM | Väsby Entré | Pro



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Zaha Hadid Architects have proposed a project for possible redevelopment of Upplands Väsby station which is located in Upplands Väsby - a bimunicipal locality and the seat of Upplands Väsby Municipality, Stockholm County or Stockohlm metro area, Sweden with 37.594 inhabitants in 2010.














































Video:






The decission may be known by 2014-05-05.

More information: http://www.zaha-hadid.com, http://www.upplandsvasby.se/2/samha...sutveckling/vasby-entre--stationsomradet.html.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The project "Väsby Entré" proposed by Zaha Hadid Architects reached a new phase, detailed planning. The architects propose a reconstruction of the existing public transportation link and construction of 1000 new apartments with 30000 sq.m. of space for offices/retail nearby.









Source

Source: *Detaljplanen för Järnvägsparken påbörjas*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous curves as usual!


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't like the tower, but the rest is great.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Gorgeous curves as usual!


Awesome. Very modern as well.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

6 years later...

The project is moving forward!
Press release in Swedish: https://via.tt.se/pressmeddelande/v...tKiZzErz9JFiue3FcgDWuVyQhqPYQ7Ab0mIpUDdmf4aa4

and new images:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet project. Gladly, the plans are moving forward and the municipality seems to keep pushing the project to the priority list.


----------

